# Cheep misting system ??



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

I am currently in the process of making a misting system for my geckos. The cheapest misting systems out there are £100 and I just don't have that type of money, so I looked into making my own. If all goes to plan it will be as powerful as the current ones available and just as effective. I believe I will be able to make and sell these units starting at £55 which is nearly half the price of the current ones available. Would anybody be interested in my misting systems at that sort of price? 
If enough interested I think I could get them down to as low as £45 as i could buy in more bulk

All feedback/comments are welcome


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> I am currently in the process of making a misting system for my geckos. The cheapest misting systems out there are £100 and I just don't have that type of money, so I looked into making my own. If all goes to plan it will be as powerful as the current ones available and just as effective. I believe I will be able to make and sell these units starting at £55 which is nearly half the price of the current ones available. Would anybody be interested in my misting systems at that sort of price?
> If enough interested I think I could get them down to as low as £45 as i could buy in more bulk
> 
> All feedback/comments are welcome


It would depend on how fine the mist is and what equiptment would come in the kit.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> It would depend on how fine the mist is and what equiptment would come in the kit.


it would be using the pollywog misting heads so very fine mist


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

DanYeomans said:


> it would be using the pollywog misting heads so very fine mist


it would also include all pipes/connectors/pump/ pump housing/ water container/ inline filter
every thing you need


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> it would also include all pipes/connectors/pump/ pump housing/ water container/ inline filter
> every thing you need


At £50 in think a lot of people will be interested. What size thread are the pollywog nozzles as most ENT vivs have 10mm holes. Also what bore tube is it and how many nozzles will it run?

Adam


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> At £50 in think a lot of people will be interested. What size thread are the pollywog nozzles as most ENT vivs have 10mm holes. Also what bore tube is it and how many nozzles will it run?
> 
> Adam


the hole needed for the head is 16mm I believe. The tube going into the heads will be 4mm tube. I believe it should be able to run 6 nozzles comfortably.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

DanYeomans said:


> the hole needed for the head is 16mm I believe. The tube going into the heads will be 4mm tube. I believe it should be able to run 6 nozzles comfortably.


however you could just make a 4mm hole and run the tube into the tank then connect the misting head inside the tank. Therefore no need for big holes


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

4mm tubing would allow nozzels from Dartfrog which are 10mm.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> 4mm tubing would allow nozzels from Dartfrog which are 10mm.


indeed they would. once I got all the parts ordered I will have a play around. It will be a similar setup to the pollywog system but at a fraction of the cost


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

would it mist at intervals? or once/twice a day how would it do it? and could you determine how much of a misting?

Sorry never had to deal with one before


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

noise is a big problem with allot of misting systems the main reason I paid out for a mistking :2thumb: be interested to no how you get on best i ever managed was this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke said:


> would it mist at intervals? or once/twice a day how would it do it? and could you determine how much of a misting?
> 
> Sorry never had to deal with one before


You would need to get a seconds times which set you back £40 or £50.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> would it mist at intervals? or once/twice a day how would it do it? and could you determine how much of a misting?
> 
> Sorry never had to deal with one before


Connect it up to a timer and away you go. I would reccomend the Lucky reptile timer. there only around £10-£15 of ebay and they can mist for as little as 1 second. So just set them for when and how long you want it to go on and your sorted  Mine goes off at 7:00 in morning for 15 seconds then 4:00 in afternoon for 8 seconds. 
And for people who dont have a ebay account I can add the timer as a optional extra.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> You would need to get a seconds times which set you back £40 or £50.


I have always used lucky reptile timers and there great. Plus there no where near £40-£50


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> noise is a big problem with allot of misting systems the main reason I paid out for a mistking :2thumb: be interested to no how you get on best i ever managed was this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html


Noise will be something I will work on, I have a few ideas how to help it. I will let you know how I get on in the next few weeks


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

there really easy to make you can pick up a cheap 12v high pressure pump off ebay, buy a power supply adapter to suit and you nossels etc mine works great and looks better


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> there really easy to make you can pick up a cheap 12v high pressure pump off ebay, buy a power supply adapter to suit and you nossels etc mine works great and looks better


I would love to see any pictures/ videos you have?


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

DanYeomans said:


> I have always used lucky reptile timers and there great. Plus there no where near £40-£50


 
Yeah theres a seller on ebay knocking these out for £15.97 free postage, Im just looking into this for my wife whos getiing some whites tree frogs, now I know they dont need really high humidity but they do need misting and if we are away for a day or two then it would be nice to have a self sufficient misting system in place


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> Yeah theres a seller on ebay knocking these out for £15.97 free postage, Im just looking into this for my wife whos getiing some whites tree frogs, now I know they dont need really high humidity but they do need misting and if we are away for a day or two then it would be nice to have a self sufficient misting system in place


Same here but mine will be for day geckos. It's more piece of mind if your out for a day or so that they will get there misting and all you need to worry about is filling up the water container once in a while. I like it as it's all done for me and I don't need to worry


----------



## Purpleturtle89 (Feb 13, 2013)

i'll try to get some up currently on a nokia c7 seems my iphone 5 doesnt like flying


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Purpleturtle89 said:


> i'll try to get some up currently on a nokia c7 seems my iphone 5 doesnt like flying


Ok cool. No iphones aren't known for there flying ability


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a small update. Most parts have been ordered and should be here by Wednesday. So should hopefully see something in the next week or so


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Nearly all parts have arrived now so hopefully the last few will arrive tomorrow and i can finish it off


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah would like to see it up and running !


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a quick update, All parts are here and the misting system is 100% successful and I am very pleased with it. videos will be up soon hopefully


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok here it is. This is just showing its misting capability's at the moment. More videos/pictures will be up of the full system hopefully next week. 



















And heres the link the the YouTube video of it misting. 
Budget Misting System Preview - YouTube


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Looks great mate, cannot see any fault with it at all


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> Looks great mate, cannot see any fault with it at all


Cheers mate. I am very impressed with it myself tbh. I just need to sort the pump housing out then I will show the system in full


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

is just garden centre nozzle and air line??? cheap ebay diaphram pump £22.

looks good mate!


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> is just garden centre nozzle and air line??? cheap ebay diaphram pump £22.
> 
> looks good mate!


Nope. All pipe is food grade high quality nylon pipe. The misting heads produce super fine mist at just 50 microns which I get from a specialist supplier and I make the nozzle assembly's. irrigation system misters from garden centres simply don't produce fine enough mist and they just tend to flood the tank. The misting heads also have a one way valve so they don't drip all day and flood your tank ( like irrigation systems would). The pump I use producers very high pressure ( more pressure than the average house hold tap) therefore a diophram pump simply won't produce enough pressure to operate the misting head

Hope this clears it up 
Thanks for the support


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

How much would this system cost to build?

I am a couple months away from needing an auto mister but I am interested in this thread to see if you start to sell them. 

Great work btw.


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks really good. Very keen to see this in operation in a build up planted tank.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> How much would this system cost to build?
> 
> I am a couple months away from needing an auto mister but I am interested in this thread to see if you start to sell them.
> 
> Great work btw.


PM sent


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

looks great, very nice! i'm looking at getting a misting system soon, how much would this cost?


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Boerboel said:


> looks great, very nice! i'm looking at getting a misting system soon, how much would this cost?


Pm sent


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

any links to the items or you thinking off selling a few yourself??


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

terryTHEfrog said:


> any links to the items or you thinking off selling a few yourself??


I'm going to be selling them. Iv had a lot of interest tbh


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Prices and Product descriptions are now available on website (see signature).
More videos and pictures will be added in the coming weeks


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fantastic, nice to see your website. A suggestion for a piece of info (that i would love to know ) to go on the site. What size hole do you need to drill for the bulkheads? I can see my next pay slip going towards the glass roof and a misting system. especially a 6 nozzle at £85. 

You might want to look into getting a table at a show? 

Great work again!


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Fantastic, nice to see your website. A suggestion for a piece of info (that i would love to know ) to go on the site. What size hole do you need to drill for the bulkheads? I can see my next pay slip going towards the glass roof and a misting system. especially a 6 nozzle at £85.
> 
> You might want to look into getting a table at a show?
> 
> Great work again!


Thanks for the input. I will put that piece of info up. but in answer to your question it requires a 16mm hole. or you can drill a 4mm hole and thread the tube though and connect the nozzle inside the vivarium. completely up to you. (should be doing some videos on this in the coming weeks)

Getting a table is defiantly something I was thinking about and im very tempted to do. 

once again thank you for the support.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

I've sent you a PM, and i also agree, sell some of these and get some feedback on them, and if all is well, maybe get a table at a few shows : victory:

PS- i also think, if you can, get 1 setup and running so people can see it in action, that way you'll sell alot more.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

There are still tables available at the BAKS meet and its local to you.

Adam


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Heart4Darts said:


> I've sent you a PM, and i also agree, sell some of these and get some feedback on them, and if all is well, maybe get a table at a few shows : victory:
> 
> PS- i also think, if you can, get 1 setup and running so people can see it in action, that way you'll sell alot more.


More videos will be up in the coming weeks. The one that's currently on youtube was only to show the misting heads capability. But there will be plently of videos and pictures on there way.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> There are still tables available at the BAKS meet and its local to you.
> 
> Adam


i will have a look into it, cheers


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just drop Wolfenrook (Ade ) a PM if you are interested.

Adam


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

*As requested full system with video*

I have made a quick video (sorry about the quality) and taken a few pictures of the misting system for you all as requested.
Better and more detailed videos will be going up next week but this video and pictures should give you a good idea about my misting system. 
Full overview of budget misting system - YouTube
Single mist nozzle








Wire into pump








outlet connector








Inlet pipe








Whole system


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't get YouTube to work on my phone but have you managed to sort the noise out? This definitely would be a welcome addition to Baks :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> I have made a quick video (sorry about the quality) and taken a few pictures of the misting system for you all as requested.
> Better and more detailed videos will be going up next week but this video and pictures should give you a good idea about my misting system.
> Full overview of budget misting system - YouTube
> Single mist nozzle
> ...





ronnyjodes said:


> Can't get YouTube to work on my phone but have you managed to sort the noise out? This definitely would be a welcome addition to Baks :2thumb:


Ok, it *is* noisy, but you'd only use it for short bursts anyway, I imagine.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe the fact it is in the housing, I don't know how he has mounted it in the pump housing but maybe rubber washers would help? It can only be used for 2mins max anyway.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats pretty awesome ! How much are you gonna be selling these? Looks good to me!!:2thumb:
Ill be awaiting the ''PM sent'' reply :lol2:


Seems I Cant read your 27 size font in bold red writing!! Nevermind


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Can't get YouTube to work on my phone but have you managed to sort the noise out? This definitely would be a welcome addition to Baks :2thumb:


Personally I dont think its to noisy its only really noisy when the misting head is detached as all the pipe vibrate off everything. But like other people said it can only be used for 2 minutes max and as its soo effective you wont need it on for very long, probably a matter of a few seconds or so its really not that bad.
In regards to BAKS i am highly considering attending


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Liam Yule said:


> Thats pretty awesome ! How much are you gonna be selling these? Looks good to me!!:2thumb:
> Ill be awaiting the ''PM sent'' reply :lol2:
> 
> 
> Seems I Cant read your 27 size font in bold red writing!! Nevermind


PM sent !


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

dan will be good to see you at the baks, that viv I had off you is now a tropical setup housing two very small but very happy tree frogs. I will be after one of them misting systems soon aswell, especially as Im going to new york for 10 days and I have just came up with a feeding system where upon the person looking after my house doesnt have to put the crickets in thereself but a bluk load still go in at one time a bit like the exo terra cricket rocks so I will be wanting a misting system as I cant trust that my spray bottle wont be filled with chlorine tap water, left cold and then sprayed all over my not too happy tree frogs lol.

Just took a look at your webs site, well done I hope its a success.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> dan will be good to see you at the baks, that viv I had off you is now a tropical setup housing two very small but very happy tree frogs. I will be after one of them misting systems soon aswell, especially as Im going to new york for 10 days and I have just came up with a feeding system where upon the person looking after my house doesnt have to put the crickets in thereself but a bluk load still go in at one time a bit like the exo terra cricket rocks so I will be wanting a misting system as I cant trust that my spray bottle wont be filled with chlorine tap water, left cold and then sprayed all over my not too happy tree frogs lol.
> 
> Just took a look at your webs site, well done I hope its a success.


My misting system would be ideal for this. But a quick update for everybody, unfortunately I have hit a big problem. I have been informed that I may need to get my misting system tested and CE marked. If I don't do this and the system blows up then I could get sued. So I have 2 options. Get my misting system CE marked or sell it as a kit and let people assemble it themselves however to do this you will need some knowledge on wires and tools like crimping tools. I am going to look into this Tuesday as everybody will be closed now until then but I will let you all know. I was really looking forward to BAKS as well. I see no reason why it wouldn't pass CE marking and testing but I can't see it being cheep to get done.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't take my word for it, but I believe if everything you have used to make the system is certified then you don't need to have it certified. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> Don't take my word for it, but I believe if everything you have used to make the system is certified then you don't need to have it certified. I could very well be wrong.


That is exactly what I thought, however I have been told otherwise so I'm going to have to contact the relevant people to sort this issue out. I will let you all know as soon as I do. It would be a real shame if I need certification as I think it will cost a arm and a leg


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

update?


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> update?


sorry rfuk has been playing up and I have't been able to get on for some reason :s i spoke to the licencing people and i defiantly need it CE marking and this will cost thousands so its simply not worth it the only way around it is to sell it as a kit but that defeats the object in my opinion.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Good effort on it all though mate. I thought about doing this a while back, best I got was a Rainer which isn't what I needed for my Cham. I just went and bought a mistking, never looked back. Brilliant bit of kit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I still want one, ill write a letter to you accepting liability if needs be lol.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ok how about say "You build one for me and I make a voluntary donation" or I pay you for the parts and ask you to build it? (of course the cost of the parts added up will HAVE to come to the price you was going to sell at)
Surely theres more than one way to skin this cat for want of a better term?


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought anything under 50v was exempt or could be self certified? Either way, there are litterally thousands of people selling toys / food etc on facebook that do not follow the CE rules. I am not suggesting that you do anything illegal but there must be ways around this?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't really get why you would need one, if I owned a pc shop and made you a custom pc using all different parts, I wouldnt need to get every pc I made to sell ce approved. Which is almost identical to what you are doing in terms of putting together a group of certified parts into one unit.

I dont mean to insult your intelligence, bit did you speak to an official organization or a CE broker type person?


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Unless your looking to take this worldwide and make loads of money out of it, i wouldn't bother with all this 'getting it certified crap'
I'm guessing you plan is to sell it on here and maybe a few other forums yeah? 
In that case, just get each person you sell it to, to send you a message confirming they know it hasn't been certified and their happy to take the risk.
JOB DONE!


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

ok guys i get the idea that you all still want one! it just takes that one prat tho who messes with it then blows themselfs up and a lawsuit comes my way. I could self certify but im not legaly trained and its got to hold up in a court of law. However selling it as non certified and at buyers own risk is a good idea. if i sell it as a "kit" then this will be at sellers own risk and will not be my responsibility.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> ok guys i get the idea that you all still want one! it just takes that one prat tho who messes with it then blows themselfs up and a lawsuit comes my way. I could self certify but im not legaly trained and its got to hold up in a court of law. However selling it as non certified and at buyers own risk is a good idea. if i sell it as a "kit" then this will be at sellers own risk and will not be my responsibility.


When sold as a kit how much assembly is required for it to be deemed a kit? Is there a limit? I'd be selling them fully complete then the buyer just needs to add the water supply. That's surely a kit 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> When sold as a kit how much assembly is required for it to be deemed a kit? Is there a limit? I'd be selling them fully complete then the buyer just needs to add the water supply. That's surely a kit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


My idea was to put the complicated stuff together then just leave the tubes unconnected then you need connect up 2 tubes and add a water supply. Less than a minutes work  and a kit non the less


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> My idea was to put the complicated stuff together then just leave the tubes unconnected then you need connect up 2 tubes and add a water supply. Less than a minutes work  and a kit non the less


Good on ya mate

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/electrical-equipment-manufacturers-and-their-responsibilities


I have read and read, I believe you can self cert this easily if you follow the guidelines. maybe post on a legal forum?

I have no idea on electronics so me wiring this will be deadly LOL. Plus I want this to take off for you bud. :2thumb:


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/electrical-equipment-manufacturers-and-their-responsibilities
> 
> 
> I have read and read, I believe you can self cert this easily if you follow the guidelines. maybe post on a legal forum?
> ...


cheers mate, if i was to sell as a kit i would have it wired all for you and all you would need to do is connect the pipes to the inlet and outlet, full instructions would be provided for that anyway. I would never trust anybody to do the wiring as thats when you run into problems.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

What type of pump is it out of curiosity?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> What type of pump is it out of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


trade secerate, however the specs are 48W, 50hz, 15 bars of pressure produced


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> trade secerate, however the specs are 48W, 50hz, 15 bars of pressure produced


Think I know. Never even crossed my mind to use one except buying a full machine
That's if I'm even along the right lines lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Think I know. Never even crossed my mind to use one except buying a full machine
> That's if I'm even along the right lines lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Spot on


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> Spot on


You've got a neat. Well put together package mate. Good luck on your venture

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> trade secerate, however the specs are 48W, 50hz, 15 bars of pressure produced





DanYeomans said:


> Spot on


Even now, my Secret Ninja Spies are gathering this vital information! Haha, Capitalist Dogs, you thought you could outwit the Secret Empire, with your oh-so-cunning design! we take your design and present it to Our Leader!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Even now, my Secret Ninja Spies are gathering this vital information! Haha, Capitalist Dogs, you thought you could outwit the Secret Empire, with your oh-so-cunning design! we take your design and present it to Our Leader!


Lol, sorry, Silly Mood took over! :lol2:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, sorry, Silly Mood took over! :lol2:


Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

would the outlet pipe be able to fit through the cable holes at the back of an exo terra that way I wouldnt hve to cut a hole in the roof?


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> would the outlet pipe be able to fit through the cable holes at the back of an exo terra that way I wouldnt hve to cut a hole in the roof?


yes defiantly with ease. the pipes only 4mm so it will fit through no problems


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Oh that's brilliant, it was the only thing putting my wife off getting one.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

so I have looked into it in some detail and you were all right there are ways around this CE marking business. If I sell this as a kit then I do not need to get anything CE marked. However if it was sold as a kit you would have to do your own wiring however I could pre wire everything for you as a free "optional extra" then there's no problem as long as i specify that its entirely down to you to check over it. Or if you have some wiring knowledge I will happy leave it unwired and you can wire it yourself for piece of mind but of course instructions would be provided on how to wire it  I believe this is problem solved


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Result :2thumb:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Dan are you going to be at BAKS on sunday?


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Luke said:


> Dan are you going to be at BAKS on sunday?


afraid not, tbh theres not been enough interest for me to commit to the project as its going to cost a fair bit of money to get the parts in i dont feel i will make the money back


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's pretty much what everybody else who tried to do it decided.

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ahh im gutted I really need one so i can go and visit our god daughter in may, as its so far away we stay over for the weekend and im worried about humidity in our whites viv for that length of time.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Luke said:


> ahh im gutted I really need one so i can go and visit our god daughter in may, as its so far away we stay over for the weekend and im worried about humidity in our whites viv for that length of time.


Give the plants and substrate a good heavy misting before you go, and make sure the water bowl is full- they should be fine for a weekend.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

I know its annoying but i will probably do a thread on how i made one anyway so you can make your own


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Cheers mate, id appreciate that, Ron would it be fine with the canopy coming on in the dau as it has an incandescent bulb which dries it out slightly, without that the temp only hits about 22C, I could do a dummy run this weekend and see.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Give the plants and substrate a good heavy misting before you go, and make sure the water bowl is full- they should be fine for a weekend.


This. You dont need a mister for your whites mate. My tank gets sprayed every couple of days but that's more than enough as whites really dont need mega high humidity. They're bomb proof enough to cope with short periods of overly high or overly low humidity. Hell, I went away for a weekend once and lost power and it knocked off my heating and lighting and they were fine :2thumb:.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I get paid Friday, I will be ordering one still.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a shocker, we don't mist our White's at all. 

What I haven't said is that their viv has a water filled false bottom, only a narrow top vent and high temps. The humidity stays high enough constantly.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Luke said:


> Cheers mate, id appreciate that, Ron would it be fine with the canopy coming on in the dau as it has an incandescent bulb which dries it out slightly, without that the temp only hits about 22C, I could do a dummy run this weekend and see.


Yes- as Ronnie says, as treefrogs go, they are quite tolerent of drier atmosphere anyway. So long as they have an alternative place to rehydrate if they need to, they should be fine.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Thanks ever so much guys for your help I can rest easy now, there will be a large diameter Exo terra water bowl in there anyway. Where else can you get this kind of advice hey??, looking forward to Sunday.: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Most weekends I spend at least one night, and usually two away from the animals, at the boyfs (slightly complicated arrangement). With proper preparation, they manage fine.


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

How about running water through a fine airstone. A really fine one. I have one an airstone running in my freshwater tank and it is very fine.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

*How I made it*

Sorry its taken a while but this is how to make the misting system
First the things you will need:
Pump : 
4mm and 2.5mm Tube 
5mm inlet tube 
BSP adaptor
Junction Box 
So first you heres your pump








You need to connect some 6.3 mm spade connecters to your wire (Blue spade connectors) 








Then to connect your 4mm tube and 2.5mm tube (these are internal dimensions) They simply push in together (push them in a few inches)








Now to put the pump in the housing, I simply drilled out 3 holes in the junction box and made adjuctments with a hot soldering iron. Connect up the wires and the inet pipe ( the pump is marked where the live wire goes. the live wire is brown) you need to use a 3amp plug on the end of the power wire








Now for the outlet, You simply screw your 1/8bsp thread to 4mm into the outlet of the pump (you may need to use some plumbers tape to make it 100% water tight and also make sure you screw it in really tight) then you put the 4mm nylon tube on the end of the blue adaptor ( it is really tight but it will fit, just be careful and its easy to damage the adaptor)
















Then simply test it for leaks and if all is good screw the lid on and your good to go


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Hope this helps. Its not the best explanation but it gives you the basic idea and it works really well


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

DanYeomans said:


> Hope this helps. Its not the best explanation but it gives you the basic idea and it works really well


Pictured are a bit hard to see could you not use this pump 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=400302398403&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=54895745614


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyzer said:


> Pictured are a bit hard to see could you not use this pump
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=400302398403&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=54895745614


ahh yes that the exact pump I used, I couldnt find it last night when I was looking so I used the other as a alternative, but yes thats the one I use


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> Sorry its taken a while but this is how to make the misting system
> First the things you will need:
> Pump :
> 4mm and 2.5mm Tube
> ...


Ideal, thinking of trying this... 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

One question, what do you use to get a fine mist???

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

vukic said:


> One question, what do you use to get a fine mist???
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


As in the nozzels?


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great info! Could you tell me what power supply you use?


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

viper_xcm said:


> Thanks for the great info! Could you tell me what power supply you use?


2 core cable to a 3amp plug. Plug one end then blue spade connectors on the other which then power the pump.


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> 2 core cable to a 3amp plug. Plug one end then blue spade connectors on the other which then power the pump.


Thanks :2thumb: 

I presume, being AC, it doesn't matter which way round they go?

(sorry for the simple question, I'm not great with electrickery)


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

viper_xcm said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> I presume, being AC, it doesn't matter which way round they go?
> 
> (sorry for the simple question, I'm not great with electrickery)


No it does matter. Brown is live and Blue is neutral. There is a + sign on the pump itself so you need to connect the brown wire to this one then the blue wire to the other. Remember the brown wire goes to the fuse in a plug!


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

DanYeomans said:


> No it does matter. Brown is live and Blue is neutral. There is a + sign on the pump itself so you need to connect the brown wire to this one then the blue wire to the other. Remember the brown wire goes to the fuse in a plug!


:blush: oh dear! lol. thanks mate, saved me from having a bit of a die!


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

viper_xcm said:


> :blush: oh dear! lol. thanks mate, saved me from having a bit of a die!


No worries! let me know how you get on if you do it


----------

